# Live CD - No support for Apple laptop keyboards?

## Ph0eniX

I was very surprised to find out that the Live CD doesn't have a keyboard driver for either of my Intel macbooks (13-inch a 15-inch Pro).  I've tried both the x86 and the AMD64 versions.  I can plug in an external USB keyboard and boot the Live CD in order to be able to type but this doesn't make sense to me.  Did I miss something?

Thanks!  :Very Happy: 

J.

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, did you try if the latest SystemRescueCD can handle that ?

----------

## cach0rr0

yip, this is a very common one, and in the few threads I've found with a quick search nobody outlines in detail what the proper resolution is 

systemrescuecd might work

someone else has suggested using Kubuntu to do your Gentoo install should work - https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-784568-highlight-macbook+keyboard.html

thumb through a search on here for 'macbook keyboard' and youll see loads of these.

----------

## d2_racing

So Ph0eniX, can you try and post the result ?

----------

## Ph0eniX

Thanks!  I'll try it in the next few days and post back.

----------

## d2_racing

No problem  :Razz: 

----------

